# Ballot winner



## dragonlover1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,got an email from OEH the other night offering a chance in a ballot for confiscated reptiles.So I entered and I actually had a win,scored a beautiful coastal carpet python.Here is first pic;

more pics to follow as he/she is in quarantine ATM


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah I entered to but decided I would decline if called up, already got one new girl in quarantine didn't want to add another 
Plus no idea where there from 

Congrats though gorgeous looking coastal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Oct 9, 2016)

Need a bigger tank than those Ants that you've got Rick.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 10, 2016)

no problems Wally,we had a spare 4' after a swap around


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 11, 2016)

Coastals are beautiful snakes, Congrats on snatching up a good looking critter.


----------

